# Guide: adding paint to recessed letters and logos



## jaw shwaa (Nov 20, 2019)

So here's  a simple little trick that I've been doing for years now to add a little "pop" to a case , or any other part with recessed lettering or any logos .
all you need is :

some acrylic paint
rubbing alcohol
paper towels
a small brush
and something flat. I'm using a sharpening stone.
alternatively , you could use a q-tip , and a clorox wipe , instead of alcohol  a paper towel and a brush.



take your part you want to paint from the case(or whatever part you're doing) and start dabbing the paint into the area that you want to paint

Before the paint is completely dry , get your paper towel with a little bit of alcohol(or clorox wipe) as flat as possible on your flat surface (sharpening stone in this case). this keeps it from wiping away more open shallow areas.
start a side to side motion of rubbing off the paint from above the recessed area. this may take a couple trys. If the paint is rubbed away in undesired areas , just repeat the process.


it shouldn't take long before this is your final result

but why stop there?


seems easy enough right? Its also pretty easy to remove this mod with more alcohol should you decide to change paint colors, or just remove it entirely.
hope you all enjoy this . and if any one uses this  post a pic here . i would love to see what you all can do with my little trick.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 21, 2019)

Similar thing is with raised letters. Put some painter's tape as close to the letters/logo as possible, buy paint - spray paint will do as well but it's more tricky and buy fine very thin brush.
You'll also need some disposable small cup or disposable plate if you bought spray paint. Spray some paint into cup or plate, dip that tin brush and start painting letters or logo. You'll need to be as precise as possible.
I did exactly that, not on PC but on lawn mover engine. I used cheapest acrylic white paint I could find. Almost 4 years later it still looks cool (with some dust between and inside the letters).  You can remove the excess paint with paint thinner or acetone (nail polish remover - your girlfriend/wife/mother has one for sure) - soak some old thin cotton rag and use small & thin wood or metal stick or something similar (with rag) for tricky areas.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 21, 2019)

Komshija said:


> View attachment 137217


ha , i did the exact same thing to the raised lettering  on the engine cover in my girls car. that lawn mower is way too clean XD


----------



## Komshija (Nov 21, 2019)

jaw shwaa said:


> ha , i did the exact same thing to the raised lettering  on the engine cover in my girls car. that lawn mower is way too clean XD


 On the first photo it was only like one month old. But I clean it and repair it if necessary after finishing the mowing season in mid October so it's ready for the next season.


----------

